# Rashard Lewis???



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

> Tacoma News Tribune: "After a five-month wait, the Seattle SuperSonics finally have offered forward Rashard Lewis a two-year, $25 million extension. However, Lewis is likely to reject the deal and instead opt out of his contract July 1 and become an unrestricted free agent, said Lewis’ new agent, Tony Dutt."


He's likely to opt-out of his contract end of this season, im happy now. He should sign with the Magic, his much cheaper then Vince Carter and is younger and i think can score just as well as him; with shooting less shots.

Rashard's would be on of the best fits to complement Dwight in Orlando. I say *jump on him right away!*

MORE INFO, CLICK HERE!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i'm not sold on rashard lewis. i've always felt that he's undeserving of his contract and star status. think about it, seattle has had 2 years of terrible records and they have two "all stars" in ray allen and rashard lewis and they cant get out of the cellar. 

lewis is what? basically a 6'10" shooting guard? isn't that what turkoglu measures out to be? dont' they both do the same things - shoot 3s, post up shorter players, play bad defense?


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

deanwoof said:


> i'm not sold on rashard lewis. i've always felt that he's undeserving of his contract and star status. think about it, seattle has had 2 years of terrible records and they have two "all stars" in ray allen and rashard lewis and they cant get out of the cellar.
> 
> lewis is what? basically a 6'10" shooting guard? isn't that what turkoglu measures out to be? dont' they both do the same things - shoot 3s, post up shorter players, play bad defense?


Rashard Lewis is much more consistent with the ball, and i think can shoot much better then him. Lewis is a SF, but being able to play both PF and SG too, will make the rotation better. I can see Ariza, Hill and Rashard on at the same time, think about that lineup on the court we'll score much better. Also with Dwights offensive ability rising, he'll also be putting points on the board.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

It would be really great for Magic  This team needs the same player like Lewis or Vince Carter, who have much expierence, but is still young and player who is the leader... So Lewis would be great for Magic


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

i wouldnt complain if we signed lewis... hes an outstanding player... truth is, not one orlando fan at this point would be mad at that.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

That would be a dream to ger Lewis...


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

Babir said:


> That would be a dream to ger Lewis...


that dream could be a reality, we have the cap. Also, i dont see any reasons why he wouldnt wanna join.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't think Lewis will be that much cheaper then Vince Carter if they are both on the open market. I know there aren't a lot of teams out there, I could see a lot of sign and trades if all these guys opt out


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

I have read something about taxes in Orlando, that their are lower than in other cities and playaz wanna play there... Is it true???


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Phoenix32 said:


> I have read something about taxes in Orlando, that their are lower than in other cities and playaz wanna play there... Is it true???


No state income tax in Florida.

Rashard Lewis is what he is, and I think everyone knows his faults. He doesn't play defense, he can be a bit of a gunner and he doesn't rebound as well as he should be able to. But he's a very good shooter/scorer, and a guy the Magic should jump on this offseason if they have the chance. He can put up 20+ ppg game consistently on pretty high shooting percentages for the amount of shots he takes. I think he'd be a very good, not ideal, but very good fit alongside Howard for years to come. He's still relatively young (27), he has some very good years in front of him.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Phoenix32 said:


> I have read something about taxes in Orlando, that their are lower than in other cities and playaz wanna play there... Is it true???


A few states do not have state income tax. While many baseball players have always talked about that fact, it is interesting that it is not very common to hear in the NBA.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

I don't want Rashard Lewis, he's not what we should be focusing on.....

we need a starting PG and a SG.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

You have Rdocih, but coach Hill don't give him a chance and I don't know why... You need a sniper and he is only one stabile sniper...


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I think that Rashard Lewis is a much more viable, and better fitting target for this offseason then Vince.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i wont deny that i would rather have Rashard Lewis over Vince Carter. 

but i'm still standing on the fact that Rashard and Hedo have very very similar games.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

deanwoof said:


> i wont deny that i would rather have Rashard Lewis over Vince Carter.
> 
> but i'm still standing on the fact that Rashard and Hedo have very very similar games.


I won't argue with that, but Hedo is a very poor man's Rashard Lewis.


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

after the magic sign rashard, maybe they can trade hedo and jameer to the sonics for ridnour.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Phoenix32 said:


> I have read something about taxes in Orlando, that their are lower than in other cities and playaz wanna play there... Is it true???


haha... actually, Washington doesn't have State Income Tax either... so he hasn't really dealt with that problem so far.. hopefullly he doesn't want to and THAT becomes the reason Lewis comes to play in Orlando.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

dru_jones said:


> after the magic sign rashard, maybe they can trade hedo and jameer to the sonics for ridnour.


the guy who got his minutes cut back so watson could play more? Ridnour is ooovvveerrrated..

Steve Blake would be a great PG for our team... cheap, experienced, and plays true to his position. I wouldn't be too surprised if the Magic sign a PG in FA that doesn't kill our cap. I don't know how long Jameer will be here, but unless he starts dishing the ball better, there's no point in getting Ridnour who plays very similar to Jameer's style.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

MickyEyez said:


> Steve Blake would be a great PG for our team... cheap, experienced, and plays true to his position. I wouldn't be too surprised if the Magic sign a PG in FA that doesn't kill our cap. I don't know how long Jameer will be here, but unless he starts dishing the ball better, there's no point in getting Ridnour who plays very similar to Jameer's style.


Instead of Steve Blake, I think you guys should go sign Jose Calderon. He's a starter in this league. A very efficient PG who knows how to run a team. He worked well with Chris Bosh, so I think he'll work well with Howard also.

Rashard Lewis is pretty underrated. He's not a first option guy. But, he's certainly a very good second option. The problem with Sonics is both Ray Allen and Rashard Lewis are perimeter players. Although Lewis has developed a post move, he's at his best playing on the perimeter. The Sonics is like the Chicago Bulls without the defense, that's why they're losing. So it's really not Rashard Lewis' fault. He'll be great playing alongside Dwight Howard. that's of course if Dwight learns how to pass out of double team.

One other guy the Magic should take a look at, Monta Ellis. He's an unrestricted FA this summer.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

RSP83 said:


> Instead of Steve Blake, I think you guys should go sign Jose Calderon. He's a starter in this league. A very efficient PG who knows how to run a team. He worked well with Chris Bosh, so I think he'll work well with Howard also.
> 
> Rashard Lewis is pretty underrated. He's not a first option guy. But, he's certainly a very good second option. The problem with Sonics is both Ray Allen and Rashard Lewis are perimeter players. *Although Lewis has developed a post move, he's at his best playing on the perimeter.* The Sonics is like the Chicago Bulls without the defense, that's why they're losing. So it's really not Rashard Lewis' fault. He'll be great playing alongside Dwight Howard. that's of course if Dwight learns how to pass out of double team.
> 
> One other guy the Magic should take a look at, Monta Ellis. He's an unrestricted FA this summer.


Rashard is Seattle's first option in the post, where he is very frequently used. He's got a fadeaway, which he goes to very often. He sometimes uses his hook shot, but he doesn't seem too confident with it, and I don't blame him. It looks shaky.

Lewis is one of the most versatile scorers in the league, and he has improved every year. At first, he was a pure spot-up shooter, last 2 years he developed and improved his post-play, and this year (although Seattle's record doesn't show it) he developed his handles to the point where he has no problem putting the ball on the floor and scoring on a floater. He also has developed a pull-up jumper.

His defense is suspect as usual, and the only form of it is gambling on passing lanes, but he has gotten slightly better at that every year.

I think Lewis can play in any system. If he plays in a half-court system, his PPG would go down because of the lack of transition threes, but he would still shine. 

Lewis has improved every year, and he never ceases to suprise me with his offensive repretoire. I used to go livid when he gets shot over by a PG because he never tries to challenge a jumper, but since McMillan left town, I've grown numb to bad defense. If you have no defensive expectations, Lewis can be a great addition to any team.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

dru_jones said:


> after the magic sign rashard, maybe they can trade hedo and jameer to the sonics for ridnour.


So after signing our second best player, you plan to just trade your leftover (overpaid) crap for a solid starting PG?


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

pr0wler said:


> So after signing our second best player, you plan to just trade your leftover (overpaid) crap for a solid starting PG?


of course. sonics blow. i bet they're going to draft another center with their first pick in the draft.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

they got 2 young great centres already, they should be looking for someone to replace Rashard.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

deanwoof said:


> but i'm still standing on the fact that Rashard and Hedo have very very similar games.


Rashard is a way better shooter than Turkoglu. Turkoglu isn't even in the same league, he's not even in Mike Miller's league. He's more of a taller Kyle Korver, but not nearly as accurate and slightly more athletic.

I think Rashard Lewis would be almost a perfect signing for this team. Vince Carter won't be able to bring much to this team aside from inconsistent effort where he'll have a couple good games, then stop caring. He also goes into the "settle for jumpshots" mode where he just grows complacent with jacking up shots from the perimeter, whether he's making them or not. Lewis plays within the system and within his abilities, which is why he's such an efficient offensive players. He's one of the very best shooters in the league and his shots are practically automatic. He doesn't rebound much, but Howard was going to gobble up all the boards anyway. He can also gamble all he wants with those steals because Howard and Darko will be waiting for anyone who gets in the paint. His perimeter game with opens things up for Howard. I think a dead eye shooter like Lewis will do wonders for this team. Hopefully they don't overpay him to much ala Peja... Peja is way overpaid.. If they get a similar contract, fine, at least he's young and has been able to stay relatively healthy throughout his career(though definitely not an iron man either).


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

deanwoof said:


> i'm not sold on rashard lewis. i've always felt that he's undeserving of his contract and star status. think about it, seattle has had 2 years of terrible records and they have two "all stars" in ray allen and rashard lewis and they cant get out of the cellar.
> 
> lewis is what? basically a 6'10" shooting guard? isn't that what turkoglu measures out to be? dont' they both do the same things - shoot 3s, post up shorter players, play bad defense?



Lewis is somewhat similar to Turkoglu but offensively he's just better and more efficient in just about every area.

Hedo's inconsistency kills the team. When Hedo shows up we usually win. Problem is, a lot of times he doesn't.


----------

